# We're street legal!



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory got her last vaccines today! So in about two weeks she can strut her stuff and meet new faces! 


Any Florida golden meet ups? I am in the Tampa Bay area, but willing to go as far as Orlando! 


Lisa, Dory, & Bayleigh


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Yay Dory!!!*

Dory, you are a little miracle pup! It's so good to see you happy and healthy. I don't live in Florida, but if I did, we'd meet up and you play with my pup.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bumping up for Florida folks to see


----------

